# Three Etudes for piano



## Earthling (May 21, 2010)

These are three very short and simple pieces-- nothing fancy really-- that I managed to salvage from my now, mostly lost, compositions. A couple years ago I managed to salvage a couple things, and I'm slowly trying to reconstruct an old woodwind trio I wrote (not much luck so far!).

Anyway, these are somewhat in the vein of Erik Satie. I ended up collecting these three pieces under the title of "Etudes" as exercises more for the ear than for the fingers. I will likely add more etudes to this set over time.

Etude No. 1 is nothing but a series of rising sevenths, a slight nod to Bach's C major prelude from the WTC.

Etude No. 2 is a simple study in contrasting motion.

Etude No. 3 is the earliest of the set, originally titled "Reverie" and involves some whole-tone scales.

All three etudes should play automatically once the first one is started:

*Three Etudes for piano*


----------

